
The many lives of John le Carré, in his own words - Thevet
http://www.theguardian.com/books/ng-interactive/2016/sep/03/tinker-tailor-writer-spy-the-many-lives-of-john-le-carre-in-his-own-words
======
johansch
Not complaining, just observing: this is native advertising done really well.

~~~
hammock
It's called publicity. Books have been serialized and excerpted in periodicals
for hundreds of years.

And yeah, to expand on "done really well" it benefits all parties: the
periodical, the book, and the reader

~~~
johansch
They could have added a small notice at the top that somehow explained that
all of this was a about a newly published book and that there was a link to
buy it at the bottom.

In my mind this would have given them (The Guardian) more credibility in the
long run. But I guess they're a bit desperate for cash.

~~~
okwhatthe2
Even though you're downvoted, you're correct.

Also, le Carre's books aren't that well done, imho.

To parent: Appeal to tradition is dangerous.

------
rupellohn
My favorite le Carré book, 'A Perfect Spy', is largely based on his
unconventional early life. I'm looking forward to reading his memoir.

------
arisAlexis
Can't stop reading it

------
gmunu
I never had the desire to read le Carré, even after seeing that movie that
came out. But after reading this, I surely do.

------
nata79
Just realized one of my favorite writers hangs out at the same park as I do...
OMG! :D

